# Tribute video I made



## Pte.Butt (24 Oct 2007)

Hey all! I have finished the video I was going to make for my school's Remembrance/Armistice day ceremony.

this is the video...
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=SATU0bVmk18

I don't take any credit at all for the images in the video, Most of these have been found on google, or the DND website. 
I appreciate any positive/negative criticism towards this. Any boost in the right direction is certainly helpful for any future videos I may make!
I hope you all enjoy this video.

Edit: I threw in the Newfoundland flag, mostly because the video was intended for a Newfoundland audience. Now I realize that is somewhat selfish


----------



## Mike Baker (24 Oct 2007)

That was a great one, thanks!


----------



## the 48th regulator (24 Oct 2007)

Dang, 

That was damn good.

I am going to post that on my facebook if you have no challenges with that.

You have a future man.

Only critique I would have, and very small one, would be a smoother transitions between some of the pictures. It appears a bit jumpy, otherwise very well done.

dileas

tess


----------



## Pte.Butt (24 Oct 2007)

the 48th regulator said:
			
		

> I am going to post that on my facebook if you have no challenges with that.
> 
> 
> Only critique I would have, and very small one, would be a smoother transmittion between some of the pictures.  It appears a bit jumpy, otherwise very well done.
> ...



Be my guest  I guess thats what these videos are for anyways 

Yeah I agree on that, some of the pictures do look sketchy between transition. I don't think this will be the final copy of the video, some more editing to do yet.


----------



## the 48th regulator (24 Oct 2007)

Pte.Butt said:
			
		

> Be my guest  I guess thats what these videos are for anyways
> 
> Yeah I agree on that, some of the pictures do look sketchy between transition. I don't think this will be the final copy of the video, some more editing to do yet.



Take your time, you have plenty.

cheers for the use, I will use it right now,a nd update it.

dileas

tess


----------



## tomahawk6 (24 Oct 2007)

Nice job. 

Mods - I would suggest that this outstanding video be moved to the Thoughts and Prayers board.


----------



## Rocketryan (24 Oct 2007)

Amazing job


----------



## midget-boyd91 (25 Oct 2007)

That was a great video. My whole body got the chills when those pipes started playing.




As for Facebook.. I've tried to figure out how to post a video onto it, but lack of computer knowledge/patience forced me to step back from trying that. If anyone here knows how to post the following video that I put together last month onto Facebook, and could somehow have it forwarded so that I could have it on my account, it would be greatly appreciated.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=0lXrL2ethRk


----------

